# UK TIER-4 DEPENDANT VISA 2021



## Thesheboss (Feb 12, 2021)

I am a Nigerian resident in Turkey and I recently gained a full sponsored and stipend covered Ph.D. position in the UK, the stipend is approximately 18,000pounds/year. However, I have a girlfriend and I want her to come with me. Although we have been living together for almost 2years, we are neither married nor have a civil partnership, basically, because LGBT rights here are still shaky. We are slightly worried, as we are about to resume our visa application in a few months. How do we prove substantially that we are together so that we do not get rejected? What general advice would you give us?


----------

